# My Betta pics



## Raeya (Apr 13, 2012)

I have drawn 2 betta pictures one of my passed away baby aries may he R.I.P and the other is my current flamer i wish i could do justice and figure out the colors
Aries: top
Flame: Bottom


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool , but I think you forgot the ventrals?


----------

